# WTF?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...images/6/web/342000-342999/342826_96_full.jpg

where or how do i get these taillights?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I doubt if those would be legal there (its clear taillights) but theres a thread in the member rides "Show us your taillights" or something.Lots of choices there :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

if you had red lights in them I think you should be fine.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i see someone found nostros car domain :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those are the reverse se-l tails .. i think they still have them available at nopi.com


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you flip your bulbs, they are legal.
Put the turnsig bulb in the clear, outside housing, and the brake/tail bulb in the red, inside housing...

I'm not talking just the bulb, but the plug/harness as well.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> If you flip your bulbs, they are legal.
> Put the turnsig bulb in the clear, outside housing, and the brake/tail bulb in the red, inside housing...
> 
> I'm not talking just the bulb, but the plug/harness as well.


hehe
its crazy that you have to explain that

but i guess ya have to


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

they are good looking lights!...nopi has the halos for $227! holy crap! what do they think they are selling gold dipped in platinum with diamond sprinkles!?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

good ol middle-man selling


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

those tails are legal here in NJ, ive seen it on few b14s around here.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> If you flip your bulbs, they are legal.
> Put the turnsig bulb in the clear, outside housing, and the brake/tail bulb in the red, inside housing...
> 
> I'm not talking just the bulb, but the plug/harness as well.


that'd be cool too but you'd have tiny break lights.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> that'd be cool too but you'd have tiny break lights.


Those are about 3inches wide and 4inches tall...not that small really.
They would light up red instead of pink, which is way safer IMO.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Those are about 3inches wide and 4inches tall...not that small really.
> They would light up red instead of pink, which is way safer IMO.


yes and then the turn signals would be better placed as well. man if you wanted to be really slick you could use vynal and make the out side clear part amber! totaly reversed only b14 owners would noticed. that would be awsome :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so has anyone found these yet?
I went to nopi.com but they only got the ugly chrome altezzas


----------

